# Cosmo Purple



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

Um, Came across a Purple GTO in the area for sale, my manly senses is telling me to stay away from it.. becuase, well its _purple_.

need some feedback... 

Purple yes or no.

Personally I like the black or blue.. hmmm


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Very rare color! If kept in good condition it will be worth alot. Even more if it's an automatic.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Beautiful color, its not unmanly at ALL!

If you look at the some of the colors of some really cool cars in the past, they have been purple, think Plum Crazy and the great purple on the Prowler.

It is such a great color, understated but thats okay. In fact in the dark, it looks black, when the sun hits it you see this brilliant purple...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

have never seen purple GTO plz send pic or post pic i would love to see one!!

Jaymz


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

At the magnaflow gtg is socal there was a cosmo purple gto there and at first I didn't even realize that it was purple.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> have never seen purple GTO plz send pic or post pic i would love to see one!!
> 
> Jaymz


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

That is a very rare color indeed!! To be honest, I was looking to buy one, but at the time I was unable to find one that met all of my criteria. It is a very subtle color of purple, and if you just glance at it, it may not even appear to be purple. I do not think that you should avoid it just because it is purple. Just remember, it is _your_ car, so buy what _you_ like...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

thx pearl jam and v8 goat love that puple nothen gurly about that color i still love my impulse blue but if they didnt have that one i would have gotten the cosmo puple anyday!!:cheers 

thx again

Jaymz


----------

